# I Was So Tempted ........



## rondeco

Walked out of my gate this morning and this beautiful Ridgeback puppy was wandering around looking totally bewildered , I called to him and he came straight to me wagging his tail and looking very pleased to make contact with somebody . I'd never seen him in the area before being taken for a walk or anything and he was sans collar , I held on to him and waited outside my house for 10 mins or so in case somebody came looking for him and when nobody came I took him indoors and called the local Police Stn and local radio to see if anybody had reproted him missing , the Police said to call the Council Dog Warden too so I did . He arrived and checked the dog with his scanner and luckily he'd been chipped , the chip had been implanted so recently that the owners details weren't on the database yet but he could tell where the vet was who implanted it so he took the dog and went off to see the vet to get the owners details , said he'd call me later to let me know what happened .

It was sooooo tempting to keep him and I sat there thinking of what I could call him while waiting for the dog warden to arrive , in case they couldn't trace the owners . I remember the anguish I suffered when my old dog got out after somebody left the gate open so I was really pleased that he was going to be reunited with his owners .

Having a rest in my kitchen after some water , he was incredibly friendly and well behaved for such a young dog , warden estimated no more than 6 months old .


----------



## Guest

see what you mean Ron


----------



## jasonm

Ahhhhh what a good boy!

Keep us informed as to what happens


----------



## strange_too

Nice dog, it's a shame the owners didn't put their names in the database.

It will be interesting to see if the owners ever say thank you for bothering.


----------



## Bladerunner

Make a good watchdog Ron!


----------



## rondeco

Yeah he doesn't look very ridged at all in that pic Chris , his face had more ridges when he was standing up but his back was still quite smooth so maybe you're right and he's a crossbred , head shape even looks a bit Bull Terrier .

Still haven't heard anything , since 12:30 , so I presume he's back with his folks .


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A very handsome chap, I`m glad he found you Ron rather then someone with less scruples :thumbsup


----------



## pugster

great looking dog ron ,good to hear its ended well ,im more of a moggie person myself and have been looking at bengals ,stunning cats imo but pricey.


----------



## DavidH

A good idea to make friends with him in case you meet him when you are out jogging in a few years time. Hope he will remember you!


----------



## pugster

potz said:


> WOW. That beast looks like a _real_ cat. Are you allowed to have them as pets inside your home or are they undomesticated?


they are domesticated cats that have been crossbred with asian leopared cat hybrids ,they come in brown and silver colours

bengal cat


----------



## rondeco

That is a good looking cat , never seen one before .

side note , that website tried to install Office 2000 Premium onto my PC , what's that all about ??


----------



## pugster

rondeco said:


> That is a good looking cat , never seen one before .
> 
> side note , that website tried to install Office 2000 Premium onto my PC , what's that all about ??


not sure ron, i dont even get a popup from it







,whens the last time you ran your spyware progs? some sites trigger them.


----------



## rondeco

pugster said:


> whens the last time you ran your spyware progs?


Yep that cured it Stu







, btw did you get my PM about your clock ?

Well not a word from the dogs owners or the warden :*****:


----------



## pugster

> Yep that cured it Stu thumbsup.gif , btw did you get my PM about your clock ?


yes i did ron thanks alot for the advise and help , ive been busy lately with a whirlwind of immigration stuff to read up on, im debating whether i'll have time to get it fixed or just to put the 5 clocks i have up for sale (including the one that needs repair) and get shot of them on fleabay.

maybe you can get in touch with the police and offer a home if he goes unclaimed ,they are very nice dogs and aint cheap either (plus look at the way hes looking at the camera in the pic







)


----------



## Silver Hawk

Nice dog Ron...but tell me more about that kitchen floor...







Is that Marmoleum?


----------



## Alas

Sad thing is he might have been a puppy for Xmas and then continued growing. Thats how we got our french mastiff as his owners left him at a dog rescue centre. Mind you the fact he has serious psychological problems was maybe another reason. Only taken me 6 years to nearly sort them all out.









He just never seems to relax


















Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5

well done on the dog finding mate ,id like to think most people would do the descent thing and try to get the dog back to their owners - my mallamute has become an escapeologist at the mo and keeps me on my toes.

my friend owns a ridgeback ,they are the most playful and loyal of dogs but hard as nails ,anyway when his was a year old he used to keep it locked in the kitchen whilst he was at work -he returned home one night to find his dog in the hall covered in plaster -the dog during the day had decided to put a dog flap in the wall -plasterboard walls do not keep a ridgeback enclosed.also the owner of my local golf club has a few ridgebacks on the course ive seen one chew through a golf ball elastic pinging in his mouth those dogs are nails.

well done though .


----------



## jaslfc5

i wouldnt change my dog for the world he rocks - but a well trained akita has to be one of the most formiddable dogs around .


----------



## grey

jaslfc5 said:


> i wouldnt change my dog for the world he rocks - but a *well trained *akita has to be one of the most* formiddable *dogs around .


Ayup jaslfc5,

What do 'well trained' Akitas do to be 'formidable'? You've got me worried about ever going to Cardiff again (perhaps that's the idea







).

Somebody on a thread a few weeks ago had a mate (in Cardiff) who tortured pigeons by feeding them with foam-filled food balls.









Sorry if I sound a bit picky, but have people down there got a problem getting on with their surroundings?

Rant over, take your tin hat off.









Cheers from

Russell and (the late) Molly's dad.


----------



## jaslfc5

fair play they are big dogs - im not really into aggresive dogs ,my mal is as soft as **** but has wrecked a neopolitan mastiff at obediance class and a couple or rottys already and literally pisses on most dogs -fully grown he will wiegh 8-10 stone and are not affriad of any dogs .

i have a wishlist of dogs that when i get my bigger house i will have - great danes ,welsh short haired terrier,english bull,and beagles and a team of malamutes.

all dogs are great but some are amazing thats why i cant go to dogs homes id end up adopting the lot.


----------



## jaslfc5

sorry i didnt mean it in an aggresive way i mean a powerful working/guard dog -and theres no well trained ones down here -i met one in scotland at xmas and was an awesome animal thats all.

yeah that waas my mate who got rid of pidgeons from his buthers buisness in that way ,whats wrong with that ?

so what does the fact that people get rid of vermin and have strong dogs got to do with us not getting on with our surroundings?

what you getting at..


----------



## grey

jaslfc5 said:


> all dogs are great but some are amazing thats why i cant go to dogs homes id end up adopting the lot.


Me too. There's been an advert on ITV4 during the Tour de France for an international RSPCA type organisation (can't have been that effective an ad - can't remember the f****** name of it!) that had me in tears regarding dog cruelty.

English Bull Terriers and SBTs - utterly lovely dogs, and that's what I'm on about re the 'formidable' bit. It pisses me off that otherwise smashing dogs are used by some types of owner to intimidate other people and their dogs, or, more likely, to try to make up for their own inadequacy. and do they give a **** for their own dogs as creatures - do they f***?

As regards needing big aggressive dogs as symbols of personal toughness or for protection, during the 1960s my 7102B ran a dog grooming business in Chesterfield, Derbyshire. A lot of her customers were coalminers, hard buggers who spent long shifts underground. And what dogs did they keep? Japanese fighting dogs, Rottweilers, SBTs, German Shepherds, - No!

They had bloody poodles, often miniature poodles, because they loved them and didn't need to make up for their own insecurities and inadequacies with large dogs taught to be shitty against their (the dogs') own natures.

Some hopes of that now.

Re your butcher mate and his foam balls - anyone who thinks up sophisticated means of killing animals ought to get out more.

Cheers, and let's stick to wristwatches, eh?









Grey


----------



## pg tips

I'm under pressure from Caitlin (aged 8) to get a family dog.

I don't like the idea of leaving them home alone though.

I'd love a border collie given the choice.


----------



## jaslfc5

i agree - but in my mates defence he did have a butchers and had all the ingredients available ,and you have to agree its an ingenious way and bloody effective .

as to dogs my last one was a collie not a cool black and white one but a lassie homage ,he was the most obedient and loving dog but got no kudos growing up on a rough council estate where every other dog was a staff or a rotty but he could look after himself and if he didnt my goat could .

i have met too many people who have got dogs for the wrong reasons ,people who mistreat or fight dogs deserve to be ripped apart by one one day and people who get dogs as accessories i cant stop shacking my head at that .

i was at an airshow at the weekend and the police were appealing for an owner of a vectra who had a dog locked up in the car to go back to the car as the dog is in a destressed state -it was very hot very loud the dog must have been in a right state ,personally i would have releassed the dog ,clamped the car ,and charged them to have their dog back what were they expecting.


----------



## jaslfc5

ill have to watch that sometime - if we are recomending dog films - eight below kids film but i challenge you to watch it and not get emotional also a great film and true to boot .does make you want to buy huskies and malamutes though youve been warned.


----------



## grey

jaslfc5 said:


> i was at an airshow at the weekend and the police were appealing for an owner of a vectra who had a dog locked up in the car to go back to the car as the dog is in a destressed state -it was very hot very loud the dog must have been in a right state ,personally i would have releassed the dog ,clamped the car ,and charged them to have their dog back what were they expecting.


You even get this sort of thing at bloody dog shows.

Going to Leeds championship show this Saturday and there will be at least three calls over the PA system about suffering dogs in cars. Bring back hanging, I say









Was it Fairford, or am I a week out? Either way, very envious!

Grey


----------



## jaslfc5

yeah riat at fairford apart from the 4 hr que to get in it was awesome .

i agree kneecapping is too good for people who are cruel to dogs - they should be locked in a car all day see how they like it eh [email protected] .

dog shows are cool -that should be a laugh.


----------



## grey

potz said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As regards needing big aggressive dogs as symbols of personal toughness or for protection, during the 1960s my 7102B ran a dog grooming business in Chesterfield, Derbyshire. A lot of her customers were coalminers, hard buggers who spent long shifts underground. And what dogs did they keep? Japanese fighting dogs, Rottweilers, SBTs, German Shepherds, - No!
> 
> They had bloody poodles, often miniature poodles, because they loved them and didn't need to make up for their own insecurities and inadequacies with large dogs taught to be shitty against their (the dogs') own natures.
> 
> Some hopes of that now.
> 
> Grey
> 
> 
> 
> More likely cos a proper dog wouldn't have fitted into the shed they were living in with 7 kids and another sprog on the way ...
Click to expand...

You Chermanns have a very distorted view of the living conditions of our fine upstanding Northern English salt of the earth Tommies. My own family, for instance had a bath that could accomodate half a metric ton of coal. At least; plus 50 to 60 Nuts magazines (for bog reading).


----------



## grey

jaslfc5 said:


> yeah riat at fairford apart from the 4 hr que to get in it was awesome .
> 
> i agree kneecapping is too good for people who are cruel to dogs - they should be locked in a car all day see how they like it eh [email protected] .
> 
> dog shows are cool -that should be a laugh.


First time we went to Leeds Championship show there was a farmer in a brown cotton dairy coat and flat cap and his English Bull Terrier stood on its back legs to give him a slurp. It must have been nearly 6ft high.

Then we sat in the beer tent with the Staffy owners from the Black Country. THought I was in bloody Estonia, couldn't understand a word.


----------



## Alas

Changed my mind about commenting as the misplaced attitude of owners gets me too annoyed and I start to rant.


----------



## grey

potz said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As regards needing big aggressive dogs as symbols of personal toughness or for protection, during the 1960s my 7102B ran a dog grooming business in Chesterfield, Derbyshire. A lot of her customers were coalminers, hard buggers who spent long shifts underground. And what dogs did they keep? Japanese fighting dogs, Rottweilers, SBTs, German Shepherds, - No!
> 
> They had bloody poodles, often miniature poodles, because they loved them and didn't need to make up for their own insecurities and inadequacies with large dogs taught to be shitty against their (the dogs') own natures.
> 
> Some hopes of that now.
> 
> Grey
> 
> 
> 
> More likely cos a proper dog wouldn't have fitted into the shed they were living in with 7 kids and another sprog on the way ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Chermanns have a very distorted view of the living conditions of our fine upstanding Northern English salt of the earth Tommies. My own family, for instance had a bath that could accomodate half a metric ton of coal. At least; plus 50 to 60 Nuts magazines (for bog reading).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I was trying to point out, albeit in a sardonic fashion, that the backbone of the industrial revolution, ie. the men from the pits and the foundries, never got just rewards for their hard and dangerous work. Instead rigid social stratification in England saw to it that they remained socially and financially where they were working - the bottom of the pit.
> 
> And to be quite honest with you I have no more idea of what conceptions the Shermans have about living conditions in mid 20th century Northern England than you
Click to expand...

Oooh errr! Maybe we should both have taken up Mr Teatime's nvitation and gone down the pub and done our sardonic and ironic down there.









By this time of night, I would have had great difficulty in saying 'rigid social stratification', let alone misspelling 'accommodate'. 

Have a good weekend.

Grey


----------



## jasonm

jaslfc5 said:


> ill have to watch that sometime - if we are recomending dog films - eight below kids film but i challenge you to watch it and not get emotional also a great film and true to boot .does make you want to buy huskies and malamutes though youve been warned.


I dont mind admiting to having a tear in my eye at times .....


----------



## jasonm

Another sad one one is 'Plague Dogs' an animated ( Watership Down style) story of 2 dogs that escape from a research center...... Very moving at the end..I suppose I was about 12 when I saw it last


----------



## Robert

potz said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ill have to watch that sometime - if we are recomending dog films - eight below kids film but i challenge you to watch it and not get emotional also a great film and true to boot .does make you want to buy huskies and malamutes though youve been warned.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mind admiting to having a tear in my eye at times .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to watch "Eight Below" this weekend.
Click to expand...

Just finished watching Eight Below. Good film and beautiful dogs


----------



## Robert

rondeco said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> whens the last time you ran your spyware progs?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that cured it Stu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , btw did you get my PM about your clock ?
> 
> Well not a word from the dogs owners or the warden :*****:
Click to expand...

Did you ever hear any more about the pup?


----------



## rondeco

No not a dicky Robert .


----------



## jaslfc5

good glad you enjoyed eight below -did you cry? tell the truth.

just finished watching transformers -really enjoyed it -the bird in it is awesome and had malamutes in it they are becoming very popular.


----------



## rondeco

Well that was a surprise , just walking out of my gate and see a young couple walking towards me with the aforementioned dog . Turns out they live literally 250 yards up the road and round the corner .

Apologise profusely for not having been around before to thank me for looking after their dog but they've both been busy







, oh well !! . He's actually an American Staff Terrier and he's just 6 months old , I asked how he'd managed to get out and the girl said he'd jumped through the top kitchen window. They both work full time and he's left in the house on his own all day


----------



## jaslfc5

it winds me up when people have a dog and they lock it up for 8 hrs or so and hardly ever take it out and wonder why its a crazy house wrecker and overweight -the women oposite has 2 boxers and they hardly go out and are in the kitchen for most of their lives -ive thought about setting em free a few times but its not my call.

my dog has such a good life sometimes im jealous he gets to go to walks in brilliant places ,great food and sleeps for the rest of the day and the ladies love him and make a fuss of him everywhere he goes lucky barsteward.


----------



## Guest

YES iKNOW WHAT YOU MEAN my Our dog is treated like a queen ,some times it would be better being the dog because the 710 spoils it rotten and if that dog barked at a Rolex she would buy it for her


----------



## thunderbolt

These are my babies. Both are rescue dogs. Come from bad homes.......



















Considering what they went through as pups, they are two of the softest mutts you will ever meet.


----------

